

Ask HN: Swag delivered to your door? - plax512

Hi HN,<p>Would anyone here be interested in a service that delivers swag (promotional items) straight to your company, on a monthly basis. For example, one month you may get shirts with your logo on it. The next you may get pens, then towels, mugs, etc. Lets say you had to pay $20&#x2F;month to do so for the smallest possible quantity (5 shirts, 50 pens, 10 towels, 10 mugs, etc)<p>Thanks!
======
AznHisoka
I get free stuff all the time from startups just by asking. No need to pay.
Yep, just ask.

Here's a list of startups (out of 50) that gave me a free t-shirt/swag just by
simply asking: 1) IFTTT: Free socks 2) CloudFlare: free t-shirt and stickers!
3) Trello: free t-shirt 4) Zencoder: free t-shirt 5) ChartBeat: free t-shirt

------
tagabek
I'm not sure if can see established businesses buying a "swag" subscription
service. The best way to find out is to ask them for money directly. Say
you're starting up a service that [Insert Elevator Pitch Here] and
subscriptions are $20/month. Ask them if they would like to preorder.

~~~
plax512
that's exactly what I am trying to do, thanks

------
thejteam
Unless you are manufacturing them directly, how are you going to get custom
printed items in small quantities significantly cheaper than the companies
could get themselves?

~~~
plax512
assuming I could, would you buy it? I am confident I can

------
marcomassaro
[http://Startupthreads.com](http://Startupthreads.com)

~~~
plax512
Hmm... That's very startup focused. While I'd market to startups as well, any
business would work. Plus, I am really gearing for the subscription model,
which I see they do, but for other company's swag. That's not really the
business I'd be in.

thanks

Edit: By that I mean I just want to cater to small business and startups that
would like some swag every month for a relatively low price.

------
davidsmith8900
\- If $20 is only for the delivery, then no. But if it was for the delivery
and the product then, I wouldn't mind.

~~~
plax512
$20 for both

